# Anyone else told to 'dtd' between days 10-17?



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

We've been ttc for about 3 years now, and our consultant told us our most likely 'fertile days' are between days 10-17. However, that was when my cycle was longer, and I now get my period every 23-25 days. Do you think days 10-17 is still the right time?


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

sounds about right to me, you could always resort to the old pee sticks to check though. Good luck


----------



## chadwick13 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the response. Our consultant was pretty scathing about the pee sticks. I think it's because people rely on them too much. I was getting concerned that with a 23-25 day cycle I might be ovulating earlier than 10 days. I've got stuff to measure temperature too. It's just that after doing it for so long before ivf, it feels like a step backwards. It was sooo unpleasant :0


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

know what you mean, my cycles similar 24-25 days and I always seem to Ovulate day 12. Good luck


----------

